# Can anyone Identify this Shrimp???????



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

This was in with a shipment of blue tigers I purchased and im not sure i know what it is. I originaly figured CRS but i looked on my grading chart and i didnt see any like it. Any help would be awsome.

Cheers James

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10361&d=1341279905


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Couldn't view it on Facebook, although it said it might just be a temporary error, check it out to confirm for us.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

photo link fixed  Im sure its a low grade crs


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

James, don't have a bloody clue man, but to me that's not a CRS. I've only ever seen 3 bands, lowest. I typed in Cardinal Shrimp but doesn't look like it with those white stripes. 

CRS Fan\Stu would know for sure. Or Frank, he's the shrimp expert but is super busy with school... Hopefully this one gets bumped and one of them see it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a low grade CRS (C Grade). 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanx crs she's berried and I kinda like the colour

James


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

In asia we call it honey shrimp.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry it is cal bee shrimp in asia


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

So it happened again with a shipment of black tigers lol (i think my guy in the states is doing it on purpose) ;-) and i cant find this guy in any google or planet inverts pics..............If he come out of the tubes today ill get a better pic.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...97679796.40664.100003474319787&type=1&theater


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe a white dash shrimp? http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/1135/whitedashshrimpew1.jpg


----------

